# Do you think they'll make an Animal Crossing game for the Switch?



## MayorTian (Dec 21, 2017)

Like a really big one, like New Leaf?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Dec 22, 2017)

most likely yes, and hopefully they do release it sometime in 2018 and not just starting to make it


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 22, 2017)

Fingers crossed


----------



## MayorTian (Dec 22, 2017)

tsukune_713 said:


> most likely yes, and hopefully they do release it sometime in 2018 and not just starting to make it



Hopefully it's Amiibo card compatible too. If this new game turns out to be amazing, will you guys still be playing New Leaf as much?


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't see how they could not. Animal Crossing one of Nintendo's most popular franchises and the Swith is a huge success. They'd make a ton of money if they made an Animal Crossing for it.

I honestly feel like I would ditch New Leaf pretty quickly for the new game. Most people I used to play with has already stopped playing New Leaf so there wouldn't be much reason to stick with it by then.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 26, 2017)

God I hope so


----------



## Ookami (Dec 26, 2017)

It will be the only reason I'll buy a switch if it happens.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 2, 2018)

One of my main motivations for buying a Switch was so I can play AC Switch when it comes out sooo it better be a thing.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 2, 2018)

I really hope they do. 

They should have spent time on an AC Switch game, rather than waste it on a mobile game. :-|


----------



## broke (Jan 2, 2018)

I really hope Nintendo makes an Animal Crossing to Switch. And I want them to get out of this comfort zone a bit and innovate the game a lot more. This franchise carries a very heavy weight on the back because it can be much more than it already is, but this will unfortunately depend on the company.

I am honestly full of good expectations. If it's really released for Switch, I believe it will not be any game. And I'm sure I'll buy a Switch because of this "new" AC.


----------



## Demquas (Jan 3, 2018)

It'd probably happen, considering there's animal crossing characters available as avatars for users on the switch. Hopefully they're near-finished with making it, though.


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

I?ll 100% buy a switch just for AC if they release a game for it, so hopefully


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 5, 2018)

.


----------



## goldeneye2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

I really hope they make Animal crossing for the ninyendo switch. THere have been rumours about it but so far no news. I will definitely be purchasing it I feel they do decide to make it.


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah I really hope so. I'll be so disappointed if they don't. And I'm not going to buy a switch until it's announced, which will most likely be around November if they're going by marketing


----------



## krystillin (Jan 16, 2018)

Getting a switch is on our list to get. For him, he wants the new Zelda and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE it if they made a new Animal Crossing.


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't see how they couldn't. Let's face it: Animal Crossing is one of Nintendo's big franchises. New Leaf was a really good game that could also have big improvements added to it. The switch is such a success, plus it could bring us back to home-console Animal Crossing as well as portable AC at the same time. All the stars are aligned. And hopefully, it releases later this year or early next year.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 16, 2018)

Probably not until next year or later, if they do at all.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes, and it should be announced this year at e3 or earlier. Enough of the crappy spin-offs that no one likes. I expect a Spring 2019 release at the latest.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Jan 26, 2018)

I sure hope so. I have a switch for Splatoon 2 and Super Mario Odyssey, but if they release AC for the Switch...







....I really do hope this action bears fruit.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 26, 2018)

Alien. said:


> Yes, and it should be announced this year at e3 or earlier. Enough of the crappy spin-offs that no one likes. I expect a Spring 2019 release at the latest.


I like them all... And amiibo fest is fun with friends bc it's like how a physical board game is fun with peeps

It'd be a horrific miss step if they didn't do it.. but least I still have splatoon2 botw and smo. .


----------



## maplecheek (Jan 28, 2018)

https://mypotatogames.com/nintendo-teases-animal-crossing-fans-splatoon-2-update/

I'm excited for this game on switch, but I also don't know how I will keep up with it and still maintain my NL towns!!!!


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Jan 30, 2018)

Man I really hope they make an Animal crossing game for the switch!
I got the neon red and blue joycon one as a late chrispy present and I hate to say it but I was kinda disappointed at the library of games, seems like a whole ton of indie games which don't seem super interesting to me and ALSO some games that Ive had burning on my wishlist on steam that I never got around to buying.

At least the console looks cool lmao


----------



## maplecheek (Jan 30, 2018)

Look at the picture on the rumor article: https://mypotatogames.com/rumor-huge-february-nintendo-direct-may-coming/


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 30, 2018)

maplecheek said:


> Look at the picture on the rumor article: https://mypotatogames.com/rumor-huge-february-nintendo-direct-may-coming/
> 
> View attachment 214056



if you meant to imply that that is an actual screencap of animal crossing for switch, it's definitely not. it's concept art from a video created by an animal crossing enthusiast on youtube! the whole video is really interesting and presents some really cool ideas for animal crossing on switch.


----------



## maplecheek (Jan 30, 2018)

Tinkalila said:


> if you meant to imply that that is an actual screencap of animal crossing for switch, it's definitely not. it's concept art from a video created by an animal crossing enthusiast on youtube! the whole video is really interesting and presents some really cool ideas for animal crossing on switch.



wow really?  they did a really good job


----------



## mama-crossing (Jan 30, 2018)

We can pray...
Although I do play and enjoy Pocket Camp, they seem to be pay a lot of attention to it. I mean, that makes sense considering it's the latest Animal Crossing buuuut I think we can all agree that a mobile game is nothing in comparison to the other Animal Crossings. Hopefully they are multitasking and working on a game for the Switch! And hoooopefully we don't end up with like...an Amiibo Festival 2.


----------



## maplecheek (Jan 30, 2018)

Ya... I'm still obsessed with ACNL so it's not like I don't have anything to do... 

but I want to use my Switch more! I barely play on it bc ACNL is my favorite and it's not on the Switch

- - - Post Merge - - -



mama-crossing said:


> We can pray...
> Although I do play and enjoy Pocket Camp, they seem to be pay a lot of attention to it. I mean, that makes sense considering it's the latest Animal Crossing buuuut I think we can all agree that a mobile game is nothing in comparison to the other Animal Crossings. Hopefully they are multitasking and working on a game for the Switch! And hoooopefully we don't end up with like...an Amiibo Festival 2.



Pocket Camp got really boring for me after a week... I'm looking forward to AC on Switch. It wouldn't make any sense for Nintendo not to release one at SOME point.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 31, 2018)

The fan made video doesn’t mean anything, it’s sorta a clickbait move to get fans attached to the rumor. And plus, it’s not official until you see rumors appearing everywhere on video game news sites. We’ll have to wait until E3, it’s our only hope. And Pocket Camp haas only been out for a few months, so *don’t expect any AC Switch right now until June.* I know it’s unfair, but it’s something we have to deal with.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2018)

I keep reading the new game is linked to that mobile pocket rubbish. 

If that's the case, I will never buy a Switch. 

I want a NL style game. 
I have no interest in the mobile game, or forced internet play. 

I'd rather no AC for the Switch than a pocket camp connected/spin-off.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 2, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I keep reading the new game is linked to that mobile pocket rubbish.
> 
> If that's the case, I will never buy a Switch.
> 
> ...



dont worry, the games themselves arnt gonna be super connected, from what it sounded like if you have pocket camp you can get some items from it in the next game, nothing more than that from the way it sounds
as for the internet it most likely only will be needed for multiplayer


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 3, 2018)

maplecheek said:


> wow really?  they did a really good job


Yeah, they're very talented!



Paperboy012305 said:


> The fan made video doesn’t mean anything, it’s sorta a clickbait move to get fans attached to the rumor. And plus, it’s not official until you see rumors appearing everywhere on video game news sites. We’ll have to wait until E3, it’s our only hope. And Pocket Camp haas only been out for a few months, so *don’t expect any AC Switch right now until June.* I know it’s unfair, but it’s something we have to deal with.


Although that video has absolutely no relation to AC for switch actually releasing, I have to disagree with the notion that it's clickbait. It's actually a really well made video with solid suggestions for the series and beautiful, detailed concept art! With a title like "Make Believe", it's definitely not trying to fool anyone into thinking that it's referring to a real AC Switch release.


----------



## Rose (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes, but I think the reception will be very split. I wouldn't be surprised if we had to wait another year, as well, maybe with the release of an updated Switch.

I don't think there's much they can do to improve style-wise. I'd love graphics along the lines MK8's Animal Crossing stage, but even that feels a little unrealistic to ask for in the scope of an _entire _game. A consistent trend for AC is elongating and detailing the human character models per release to the main title, but how much more can they while maintaining the nostalgic quality everyone has come to expect?

If they neglect updating this aspect, people will be furious with accusations of a near-port.

New Leaf was such an _amazing _improvement from City Folk that I think this release is doomed to disappoint many fans, especially with the brand new audience NL's success managed to acquire. All of us want such specific changes.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> dont worry, the games themselves arnt gonna be super connected, from what it sounded like if you have pocket camp you can get some items from it in the next game, nothing more than that from the way it sounds
> as for the internet it most likely only will be needed for multiplayer



If it's going to be compatible with anything, it should be NL. Though the Switch isn't backwards compatible. Is it?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> If it's going to be compatible with anything, it should be NL. Though the Switch isn't backwards compatible. Is it?


well the switch isnt backwards compatible


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2018)

That's what I said.


----------



## ztc0611 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> If it's going to be compatible with anything, it should be NL. Though the Switch isn't backwards compatible. Is it?



Maybe to convert your character like WW -> CF, but I wouldn't expect much besides that.



Rose said:


> Yes, but I think the reception will be very split. I wouldn't be surprised if we had to wait another year, as well, maybe with the release of an updated Switch.
> 
> I don't think there's much they can do to improve style-wise. I'd love graphics along the lines MK8's Animal Crossing stage, but even that feels a little unrealistic to ask for in the scope of an _entire _game. A consistent trend for AC is elongating and detailing the human character models per release to the main title, but how much more can they while maintaining the nostalgic quality everyone has come to expect?
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree with this. I'm really interested to see what they try to do to shake off the "it's just a port" comments. I'm not sure about the character proportions, though. If they made them much different they would have to remake all the clothes again, and they already made them in HD for pocket camp. I'm basically expecting a mildly more detailed pocket camp graphics wise.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 2, 2018)

I really and truly hope so. There is so much demand for a new Animal Crossing game that Nintendo would be stupid not to create an animal Crossing game for the Switch. Seriously, there needs to be a main series game. I hope it’s not another spin-off like Happy Home Designer or Amiibo Festival.

Animal Crossing: New Leaf was an amazing game. So many things were improved and it had that relaxing aspect of the game that I love. Hopefully the release for the Switch will be similar to New Leaf. I cannot think of much that could improve from Animal Crossing: New Leaf!

_Although I loved playing with those little basketballs and soccer balls back in the Gamecube version. Come on, Nintendo, I want my balls back._


----------



## Grimsly (Jul 2, 2018)

I recently bought a switch, just before E3, partly because I was CONVINCED there would be an animal crossing announcement 
Still love the console though, but disappointed there was no AC!!


----------



## Quill (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm honestly waiting to buy a Switch for the simple fact that without a main AC title, I don't want it bad enough to justify the price. 

I'll wait either until the price drops or something (AC) comes out the excites me enough to make me want to buy it. But right now I'm not shelling out the cash for a whole new console just so I can sit around playing my 3ds.


----------



## JackABee (Jul 4, 2018)

There will definitely a new Animal Crossing for switch, Reggie confirmed it on a press conference from missing games from the E3 presentation. It's not a matter of IF it'll happen, just when.
On the bright side, we'll get it at the latest in 3 years. 
Also, Nintendo at a stock investor conference stated that some unannounced games will be hitting at fall and beyond. You could probably expect these games at the fall direct. The fall direct is in September, so look out for that! There's like a 99% chance it's gonna be there.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jul 4, 2018)

JackABee said:


> There will definitely a new Animal Crossing for switch, Reggie confirmed it on a press conference from missing games from the E3 presentation. It's not a matter of IF it'll happen, just when.
> On the bright side, we'll get it at the latest in 3 years.
> Also, Nintendo at a stock investor conference stated that some unannounced games will be hitting at fall and beyond. You could probably expect these games at the fall direct. The fall direct is in September, so look out for that! There's like a 99% chance it's gonna be there.



I thought Reggie said IF they have anything to announce (in the future), they would. 

That's not direction confirmation.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 6, 2018)

When it Comes out we will have a Problem at home..

We only have one Switch haha. And no, we dont have the Money to buy a second one


----------



## Stackhouse (Jul 6, 2018)

This is interesting. 

*More games yet to be announced?*


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 9, 2018)

Hopefully something will be announced at the Fall Direct. I am looking forward to the next main series game.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm so sick of their "we are only showing games coming out this year" nonsense. Reggie needs to get his act together. His body is ready, but his performance is rather lackluster.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

They have to! Animal crossing is one of heir best selling games!


----------



## MilkHunter (Jul 21, 2018)

its gonna happen. but the problem is we dont know when. production could start on 2020 and then be released on 2022. one thing for sure is that we wont be getting a AC switch this year.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 21, 2018)

MilkHunter said:


> its gonna happen. but the problem is we dont know when. production could start on 2020 and then be released on 2022. one thing for sure is that we wont be getting a AC switch this year.



Oh, yeah, it is definitely happening. Hopefully the game will come sooner rather than later. Let’s not try to rush the release, though, as we want the game to be as well made as possible. Let Nintendo take their time and make a great Animal Crossing game. Animal Crossing: New Leaf was a huge improvement from the past releases, so the next release of a main series game could be even better.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 21, 2018)

I would assume so, seems like it would work great with it.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jul 22, 2018)

-whistles innocently-

https://nintendosoup.com/reggie-i-know-fans-want-animal-crossing-switch-and-mother-3/


----------



## Mayor__Katie (Jul 22, 2018)

I think so. Everyone would definitely buy it.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jul 22, 2018)

I've decided I probably won't buy it for the Switch, after reading it will cost around $20  A MONTH to play. 

I don't play online, and I'm not paying to start.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jul 22, 2018)

My post came out twice when the forum froze.


----------

